# DVD portatil Unimade



## Aker (Sep 3, 2009)

¡ ¡ ¡ Buenas ! ! !

Lo primero presentarme soy Aker, estoy a vuestra disposicion en cualquier cosa en la que pueda ayudar.

Tengo un problemilla con un DVD portatil marca Unimade modelo KP-7500 USBX, de repente al cargar un DVD se me queda la pantalla de inicio y me da el mensaje de que no hay disco, lo he revisado y no veo que pude ser, a ver si alguien me pude ayudar.

Gracias


----------



## anx (Oct 19, 2009)

Hola, Segun parece e sun problema del bloque optico. Lo que deberias hacer es darle mas intensidad al diodo laser. Eso se hace girando un poco, solo un poco...un potenciometro que lleve el bloque optico. Antes de girarlo tome la referencia de como esta situado ese potenciometro antes de tocarlo. Ya que si lo giras al lado que no es lo que haras sera quitarle intensidad en vez de darle. Una vez le ayas dado mas intensidad coje un bastoncillo de los oidos mojelo si puede ser en una disolucion de alcohol isopropilico y agua en un 50% mejor. Si no dispone de eso alcohol normal, limpie la lente bien y pruebelo. Es una solucion de algunos meses aunque te aorras de  cambiar la optica que te valdria mas que el aparato entero.


----------



## tecnogirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Aker: el siguiente video hace la operacion de mantenimiento de un DVD, por si no tienes experiencia al respecto. Saludos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrvETLjKloY


----------

